# Impod tampers



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone seen the Damascus steel tampers by Impod? DROOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WANT WANT WANT WANT

http://www.impod.se/tampers/esclamativo-damascus/


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh wow. They're great!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Regular one is about 26 quid, wonder how much extra the Damascus is. Shame it's only a 58 too.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Care to post a pic ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Regular one is about 26 quid, wonder how much extra the Damascus is. Shame it's only a 58 too.


It does say other sizes to order


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

They can make custom orders


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

So it does.

Do not need one.....do not need one....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

YES YOU DO YES YOU DO!!!!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Had I not just bought a Torr Titanium Goldfinger then I might have been interested as it would match my Hattori HD Damascus kitchen knives.

Do they do a 58.5mm? Anyone know?

David


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nice choice of knife.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Make to custom order so yeah


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Nice choice of knife.


I found a place where I can buy directly from Japan and have them shipped to the US for very little money and I pick 'em up and bring them home on my frequent business trips.

As a matter of interest, if anyone has looked at Kin Knives in the UK (much endorsed by celebrity chefs), their best selling range is actually the Hattori HD with the addition of the word "Kin" engraved on it and at more than twice the price!!

David


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> I found a place where I can buy directly from Japan and have them shipped to the US for very little money and I pick 'em up and bring them home on my frequent business trips.
> 
> As a matter of interest, if anyone has looked at Kin Knives in the UK (much endorsed by celebrity chefs), their best selling range is actually the Hattori HD with the addition of the word "Kin" engraved on it and at more than twice the price!!
> 
> David


Didn't you know, giving a sword it's name is what gives it power.....

Probably.


----------

